# Annemarie Carpendale - 'Oscar 2019 - red. Carpet Live' Promoshoot by Martin Saumweber (5x)



## Musik (15 Feb. 2019)

​


----------



## frank63 (15 Feb. 2019)

Sie schaut wunderschön aus.


----------



## freiwild (15 Feb. 2019)

:thx: für _*Annemarie*_ !

So eine superschicke Lady wink2 :thumbup:


----------



## Ludger77 (17 Feb. 2019)

Danke für die wunderprächtige Annemarie Carpendale!!


----------



## Westi (17 Feb. 2019)

Dankeschön für Annemarie


----------



## Cherubini (19 Feb. 2019)

Vielen Dank!


----------

